# Attn: Potential seminar speakers !



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

ATTN: POTENTIAL SEMINAR SPEAKERS !

We're putting the finishing touches up on our Halloween University website
http://www.halloweenuniversity.com

If you have a seminar subject you wish to teach at the National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention, please send an email (immediately) to:
[email protected] with the following information.

Your Name
Your Business Name (if applicable)
Your Website (if applicable)
Your Email Address
Your Bio (1 paragraph as to why you're qualified to teach the class)
Your Seminar Subject (1 sentence description)
Your Seminar Description (1 paragraph description as to what your class is about.)
Your Photo.
Cost Estimate for each student in materials


All seminar speakers are financially compensated for their work.

Thank you.
Michael Bruner
co-owner
National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------

